# Some phal lueddemannianas



## cnycharles (May 2, 2008)

Have one phal lueddemanniana which has grown and keiki'ed prolifically, but has only just now ever flowered for me.











True to form, the flower spikes are very extensive and for these pictures I wound them back and forth over the pot. Under the lights they just grow wherever they want to, and and least they have the good sense to stay out of the lights (unlike phal sanderianum).

Next is a variety of phal lueddemanniana: var. delicata 'Orchidphile' CHM/AOS. It has flowered a few times but hasn't flowered every year. Instead it makes many keikis.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 3, 2008)

That's very cool! :clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (May 3, 2008)

That is nice!!!


Ramon


----------



## paphioboy (May 3, 2008)

Wow! Those are very messy spikes... I wouldn't keep a plant like that for fear of snapping the spikes off... Anyway, you are going to have quite a few flowers to enjoy, aren't you, Charles?  I see lots of branches on the spikes of the 1st plant... i think I need a lueddemanniana too...


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2008)

This one has a pretty flower. These guys are keiki maddness!!:clap::clap:

Ed M has a monster plant that he mounted a couple of years ago that must have a dozen ++ adults now all with their own spikes/keikis/flowers. And since it smells so good it's like a wall of perfume when you get near it.:drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2008)

What a fun plant. Looks like my pallens, the way it keikis and flowers. Excellent flower, also.


----------

